# Toasting bread?



## NisAznMonk (May 13, 2006)

Can toasting bread change its GI?


----------



## Haggis (May 13, 2006)

I know cooking and processing (not talking about processed foods, but any processing food goes through before cooking/consuming) can negatively impact on a food's GI. As to whether toasting bread will lower it's GI, I do not know.


----------



## Mark Webster (May 13, 2006)

I would go to www.preparedfoods.com
I an a subscriber to the magazine and in fact just got the May edition yesterday. I am not sure it it lowers the GI or not by toasting the bread. I do use this magazine quite a bit in my job though as it is very informative.
Mark


----------



## Caine (May 13, 2006)

It is ridiculous to even care about any individual food's glycemic index for weight control/dieting. The GI is very misleading. For example, carrots have a very high glycemic index, however, they are so low in calories that you would have to eat an entire bushel of them to spike your blood sugar reading. The glycemic index was developed as a research tool, not a dietary tool.

You normally eat a variety of foods together during a meal, and proteins, fats, and especially fiber, will slow down the absorption of the sugars in the carbohydrates you consume. You very seldom sit down and eat enough of any one item to have to worry about it's glycemic index. Except for ice cream, of course!


----------



## Little Miss J (May 31, 2006)

I think the GI stuff is good if it gets people thinking about what they are putting in their mouths.  

As far as bread goes I don't think toasting it makes a difference - any nutritionists out their?

Isn't it better to have wholegrain bread, wholemeal, rye, etc better.  I am pretty sure white bread is meant to be one of the worst (for GI).


----------



## Caine (May 31, 2006)

Yes, I am a nutritionist, and the answer to the question is, the only thing bread will lose when you toast it is a minor amount of water content. Toasting will not change the calories, the ingredients, or the molecular structure.


----------

